# Moving companies



## maminina75 (Oct 4, 2012)

We moved to Guadalajara about 2 months ago and have decided to relocate to Cancun. Does anyone know of any local moving companies that will move our stuff from Guadalajara to Cancun? All the numbers I have tried that I found online are only for International moves. Everyone's information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

Whilst I have no personal experience with this company, Seymi is always well recommended. You might check with them.


----------

